# 69 exhaust manifold on 68 400



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

Good morning All, I have run into a little problem, while dismantling my 68-400 engine and checking dates and numbers I discovered my left side exhaust manifold was from a 69 (9782810-a) date code J029. 

Will this exhaust manifold restrict flow on my 68? I have noticed the ports on the 1 and 5 cylinders is fairly small and round compared to the head. the head matches the engine and the car.

Does nay one know where I might be able to purchase a correct 68 manifold.
Hope the water is nice where you are today.
Enjoy


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

whats the date on your other manifold ,,,, so we can check our stashes


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> whats the date on your other manifold ,,,, so we can check our stashes


the Date stamp L277 (Dec 27 67). the engine date is A128 (Jan 12 68) so I believe the right on is original.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Wallace has the casting numbers. Your left appears to be a 1969 GTO, so most likely the same as the '68 ports. Pontiac Exhaust Manifolds - Wallace Racing

Measure the outlet size to see if they are the same. The end ports are round. Check out this gasket - https://www.carid.com/1968-pontiac-...al-exhaust-manifold-gasket-set-231314819.html

Here is a picture of the correct 1968 GTO - left side: https://www.partrequest.com/auto-pa...-350-left-side-exhaust-manifold-391887962509#

For performance, unless you gotta have original, upgrade to the better Ram Air manifolds.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks Jim , The manifold is the only part of the engine which does not match, will run with it until I find the correct one.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> whats the date on your other manifold ,,,, so we can check our stashes


Just checking to see if you found a exhaust manifold for December 1967.


----------

